# Expand dish distants?



## jlvideo (Apr 7, 2002)

Do you think or would anyone like to see dish expand their distants to more than 6 cities? I'm sure lots of people on boards had theirs taken away,but those who didn't like myself. I'd like to see more cities available.

How about (boston,seattle,detroit,minneapolis,tampa,san francisco). It's just a thought. I mean lots of people discuss local channels on directv/dish,but if you live in a large market you have a great chance to see your locals.

Does anyone feel about these channels as well? I know lots would like more channels,whether locals or not. I'm not even sure when more will be added in future. I heard after may.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

With spot beanms I suspect that the number of cities will shrink not expand. Just my thought. i could be wrong.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

With the Spotbeams I suspect the number of Distant Cities will stay the same. At one time if you qualified for distant nets you could choose any city that E* had locals in.
E* has since changed the policey to just the 6 that are available now, I think this was done to prepar for the Spotbeams and not have to turn of a lot of qualified subs distant nets.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Charlie mentioned on one of the last chats (consumer or dealer) That the 6 Distant choice available now would still be available nationwide once the spotbeams are online.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

I would like to see Locals fron Salt Lake City, but not at the expese of giving up my exiting feeds from Chicago and Denver. But the SHVIA doesn't allow anyone to have more than two distant feeds for each network. This is a dumb restriction and actually prevents the copyright holders from getting a bit more money from me and other folks who want more than two feeds.


----------



## jlvideo (Apr 7, 2002)

Well,if they don't expand them. Are dish customers guaranteed after the merger for all 210 dma's to get their locals? That's what charlie said on the chat they would have all 210 locals up if merger goes through. I'm sure not all at once.

How come i hear alot of people don't care for the must cary,because it means carry one station you carry them all. In case in point LA locals have more than others and pay the same price. I'd like to see my local tv,but couldn't there an alternative to another city? It would great for others and i'm willing to pay more for some other locals.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I would pay for it too. But my local ststiosn don't want me to have that alternative. Not DISH or DTV's fault.


----------

